# how do I wire a MTX 9500 sub?



## heavensdevil (Jun 26, 2004)

I only have one sub so do I hook it up in series or parallel??I am using a MTX TA810001 mono amp to run it. Which sounds better, series or parallel?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

send me the specs on the amp and what ohms ur sub is


----------



## heavensdevil (Jun 26, 2004)

http://www.mtxaudio.com/caraudio/products/...hunder81001.cfm
amp specs

sub specs

Model T9512-44 T9512-04 
Description 12" Subwoofer
Impedance Dual 4 Ω
Frequency Response 31 - 150
RMS Power (Watts) 1,000
Rec. RMS Amplifier
Power (Watts) 500 - 1,000 
Voice Coil 4"
Magnet Weight (oz.) 260
Mounting Depth 9-3/4
Cut Out Diameter 11"
Sealed Enclosure Net Volume 1.0ft3-1.5ft3 
Vented Enclosure Net Volume 1.75ft3 
Port Dimensions
(Slot Port) 12-1/2"H x 2"W x
27-5/16" L 12-1/2"
Speaker Displacement .19ft3 . 
Port Displacement .39ft3
Tuning Frequency 35Hz


----------



## Twistid (Jul 23, 2002)

pos to pos, neg to neg


----------



## heavensdevil (Jun 26, 2004)

oh yeah, the stupid thing has 6 plug ins on each side of the sub, 2 small negatives beside a Big Negative, 2 small positives beside a Big Positive, so do I just wire the 2 BIG positives together and the 2 big negatives together.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

untill this fucking amp page load just do ++ --


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i would


----------



## heavensdevil (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Oct 19 2006, 08:20 PM~6404075
> *untill this fucking amp page load just do ++ --
> *


I don't get why there are so many plug ins on there, 12 all together. I only use 4 right? Big + to big + and big - to big -?????? confusing shit


----------



## Twistid (Jul 23, 2002)

read the manual


----------



## heavensdevil (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twistid_@Oct 19 2006, 09:36 PM~6404780
> *read the manual
> *


that manual doesn't explain shit. it doesn't even show all 12 of those plug ins


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

take a pic of th eback of the sub so we can see them


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

Its pretty simple, use the smaller or any combination you want, as long as its pos pos neg neg....


the extra terminal is for if you have multiples subs and you wanted "series-paralell" wiring or other configurations, when you have multiple drivers, it helps to have the extra terminals.


----------



## heavensdevil (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Oct 19 2006, 10:09 PM~6405092
> *Its pretty simple, use the smaller or any combination you want, as long as its pos pos neg neg....
> the extra terminal is for if you have multiples subs and you wanted "series-paralell" wiring or other configurations, when you have multiple drivers, it helps to have the extra terminals.
> 
> ...


figured it out, thing is loud as hell. thanks for you guys help.


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

how much did u get the mtx for??


----------



## heavensdevil (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Oct 21 2006, 03:37 AM~6412918
> *how much did u get the mtx for??
> *


At the shop here in canada, they wanted $1000 plus tax for the single sub, and $1300 for the amp. I bought them off ebay for $970. Took about a week to get here.


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)




----------

